# New Chronagraph



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I bought a LabRadar which is a doppler radar chronagraph. It tells the velocity down range up to 100 yds. I tested it out yesterday and found it works great. The only drawback is that it will not trigger by muzzel noise and a 22 lr. will not set off the trigger for it. My suppressor had to be put in a position that would set it off not in the normal position of the muzzel forward of the unit. You set it on a bench and shoot it will read the velocity in what ever scale you have picked. I love it and can't wait to use it some more when I get a chance. It is not cheap but well worth it to me, no more shooting through sky screens and chance hitting them. I got it from Midway when they finally got enough in to not run out right away.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! I saw a guy at the range here using one. he offered to let me shoot some but it was time for me to leave.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm trying to talk myself into one. They are very nice and make chronographing so much easier. Can be real nice for load development and proofing BC claims.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------

